# Prayers for Daisy please



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She just had a nasty reaction to the C/D antitoxin. Gave her Epi and Dexamethasone. Please pray. :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Ashley! I pray that she recovers quickly :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I swear I am NEVER giving C/D antitoxin again or Tetanus antitoxin again..... EVER.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never give either so I am sure you will be fine if you never give it again. Thank the Lord you had the stuff on hand to treat her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not looking good. Whenever she lays down she cries out like her tummy hurts. I ended up giving her a little more banamine. I can't worry about the side effects of it right now. She finally laid down and is sleeping. She's so tired she even let me lay her down in the crate... or she's that weak. :tears: I feel so terrible right now. :sigh: :tears:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

oh no! I hope she pulls through! :tears: 

I dont do the antitoxin - as long as the doe was given a cd&t shot within about 4 weeks of kidding, the kids dont need the tetanus for disbudding, and they get their cd&t toxoid shots at 6 and 8 weeks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please keep us posted.

Can I ask why you gave her the Antitoxin?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Her mom was not vaccinated in the last month of pregnancy since her mom was not with me.

I don't do the tetanus antitoxin ever and I only do the CD if I think there is an issue. 

I gave her the antitoxin to help guard against Entero. Which is what I am pretty sure she had. Distended belly, and crying out when she would lay down. And no, it wasn't bloat. Around 4 this morning she was laying flat out sort of in a daze and was limp as a rag doll. But she made it through the night and drank down her bottle like a champ. So I am guessing despite the reaction the the antitoxin it did help.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

OH! I didnt realize she was having a problem before you gave it to her!
Glad to hear she is hanging in there! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She is actually doing a lot better than I expected this morning. I swore she was taking her last breaths last night. But this morning she actually ran a lap around the house. :scratch: Crazy goat!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So happy to hear she is doing better!  .......I swear these goats are tougher than I ever give them credit for.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great to hear. :hair: :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So happy... she is doing better.. :thumbup: ...I will still...pray for her...on a full recovery... :hug: ray:


----------

